# Chainsaw protection required when climbing?



## Guran (May 5, 2012)

What PPE is required when operating a chainsaw, climbing in a tree? (Not ground work.)
Are chaps or chainsaw protection pants a part of the standard PPE?


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (May 5, 2012)

Chaps are optional in the tree. They are only required on the ground. The best protection in the tree is a good helmet and good gloves.


----------



## deevo (May 5, 2012)

Guran said:


> What PPE is required when operating a chainsaw, climbing in a tree? (Not ground work.)
> Are chaps or chainsaw protection pants a part of the standard PPE?



If your going to get some (and I recomend you do) get the Pfanner Gladiators, they are made in Austria, should be able to get them where you are.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 6, 2012)

deevo said:


> If your going to get some (and I recomend you do) get the Pfanner Gladiators, they are made in Austria, should be able to get them where you are.:msp_thumbsup:



You can get all their stuff on Amazon


----------



## boutselis (May 6, 2012)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> Chaps are optional in the tree. They are only required on the ground. The best protection in the tree is a good helmet and good gloves.





I don't have one because I don't climb much but if i did i would have a helmet with a face shield.

There was a guy on here last year who had the side of his face shaved off while in a tree. I'm sure it could happen on the ground also but in a tree I think you would find your head is closer to the saw most of the time than when you are on the ground. 

Some one once told me that face cuts are much more prevalent in a tree. Not sure how true it is.


----------



## amert (May 6, 2012)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> Chaps are optional in the tree. They are only required on the ground. The best protection in the tree is a good helmet and good gloves.



I agree, we just went through all of this at work. OSHA doesn't require chaps while climbing or in a basket.


----------



## beastmaster (May 7, 2012)

Way back when I use to climb for the Forestry Dept. we had to wear shorty chaps in the tree. Seemed like a waste of time. You'ed really have to work at getting a cut on your leg while climbing I think. Getting a cut across the face is much more likely. That is one reason I always wear a helmet with a brim. I personally feel that little inch or two of added protection could save me from being uglier then I already am. I wear a rockman these days. Best chin strap out there, and without a chinstrap a helmet can't do it's job at 100%.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 16, 2012)

As per ANSI, here in the USA chaps or chainsaw leg protection are not required yet when climbing. However, I do believe they are required in a number of other countries. I suggest you check with local sources to verify the rules where you live.
Rick


----------



## Damie236 (Mar 29, 2013)

Pfanner arborist chainsaw pants is the way to go, check them out on treestuff.com


----------



## woodchuck357 (Mar 29, 2013)

*50 years of climbing, the only protection other than eye shields*

is between my ears, or in them.


----------



## Limbrat (Apr 16, 2013)

Don't give the government any ideas, we'll be in full body armor. I'm all for being safe, after all it's MY life and my family (and a bunch of deadbeats) depend on me, but when is enough enough? I read about the regs on our brothers in other countries and wonder how they get ANY work done.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 16, 2013)

Limbrat said:


> Don't give the government any ideas, we'll be in full body armor. I'm all for being safe, after all it's MY life and my family (and a bunch of deadbeats) depend on me, but when is enough enough? I read about the regs on our brothers in other countries and wonder how they get ANY work done.



+1


----------



## capetrees (Apr 16, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> is between my ears, or in them.



True. 

Keep in mind, the original question was what is REQUIRED. As mentioned, nothing in the US yet. I know PPE protects you from accidents but I also feel that over protecting can lead to an assumption that you're completely safe and have no worries. That's where the trouble starts. I think I'd rather have less PPE which would force me to be more alert to what I'm doing and thus keep me out of harms way.


----------



## Guran (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, now I know what's required in these parts:
Boots with saw protection, pants with saw protection (really hot in the summer), helmet with a brim, hearing protection and neck strap. Gloves, saw protection not required.
And there's an addition to this since 2013; you are required, when working professionally, to wear a visibilty vest or similar that meets EN471 regulations.

I need to get me a new par of chainsaw pants since my Stihl pants are black, and climbing in sunny weather in the summer is like working in a sauna...... :msp_scared:


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 17, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> is between my ears, or in them.



Pretty much agree, glasses and ear plugs. I did nick 3 fingers once cutting logs on a big lot job. My hands were going numb after 3 or 4 hours of running my Homelite 1050. I loosened my grip on the top handle and was wiggling my fingers when the tip hit a log on the other side and kicked back. Not bad enough to stop work, but those fingers turn kinda yellow and get cold when it drops below 50 or so. I know PPE can help, but I just don't see injuries going down. There are a lot more people in the business now, and a lot more fly by night guys out there. As for gloves up in a tree, I hated them, much better feel and grip without them. When I met my wife she was going to set me up on a date with one of her girlfriends. When she saw my hands she said, "I'd never let you touch one of my friends with those hands.' I answered, "What, do your friends want to be touched by a man, or another woman?" Look who she married LOL.

I'm old and set in my ways and hope my danger is behind me. I have a hard hat, ear protection (now that I can't hear), and sadly to say, gloves, Joe.


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 17, 2013)

make sure to wear a condom whilst climbing, you never can be too safe!


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wearing chaps whilst climbing is not very fun. They tend to get in the way.


----------



## jmstrading (May 28, 2013)

Guran said:


> What PPE is required when operating a chainsaw, climbing in a tree? (Not ground work.)
> Are chaps or chainsaw protection pants a part of the standard PPE?



From my experience, this is some of the best tree climbing & chainsaw protective equipment:
Husqvarna Chainsaws, Outdoor Power Equipment and Tree Care Supplies from Bailey's
Chainsaw Cut-Resistant Climbing Boots
| | Raptor Chainsaw Protective Pants | Arborist Supplies | Tree Climbing Equipment| Home | American Arborist Supplies

- Ang.


----------

